# Does Ralph know how to breed equestrians?



## Alex Mercer (Aug 2, 2021)

How long until we get another hellspawn?  Will Ralph actually get to raise this one?


----------



## Woyzeck (Aug 2, 2021)

Pantsu wouldn’t want to ruin her Auschwitz physique by bearing a child. Also I think they’re secretly disgusted by eachother.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Aug 2, 2021)

Progressivism has melted your brain my dude. Men can't bear children. Especially horsemen.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Aug 2, 2021)

Do yourselves a favor and when searching for meme material for this don't search "horse marriage"


----------



## Alex Mercer (Aug 2, 2021)

WeWuzFinns said:


> Progressivism has melted your brain my dude. Men can't bear children. Especially horsemen.


What about a Gatorman?


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Aug 2, 2021)

Ralph will announce her pregnancy right before he loses the next Vickers hearing, whether she's actually pregnant or not.


----------



## Tom Myers (Aug 2, 2021)

Neigh


----------



## Heavy Rainfall2 (Aug 2, 2021)

Ralph's penis is probably too small to get into that horse cunt.


----------



## Null (Aug 2, 2021)

There is a 100% chance after the elation of Ralph's first W in 3 years they made a second demon baby.

I realized watching the stream that the only thing they actually have in common is how much they hate me.


----------



## McMitch4kf (Aug 2, 2021)

Null said:


> There is a 100% chance after the elation of Ralph's first W in 3 years they made a second demon baby.
> 
> I realized watching the stream that the only thing they actually have in common is how much they hate me.


My money is still on her switching gears and hitting you up when she realizes you probably make more money than he does.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Aug 2, 2021)

Null said:


> There is a 100% chance after the elation of Ralph's first W in 3 years they made a second demon baby.
> 
> I realized watching the stream that the only thing they actually have in common is how much they hate me.


Pantsu is just acting bratty, because he wants a spanking from the big daddy. He totally fanboyed over you when you called the gunt.


----------



## Fannyscum (Aug 2, 2021)

She's already pregnant and the proposal is just the lead-up to a shotgun wedding.


----------



## Balloon Smooth (Aug 2, 2021)

Null said:


> There is a 100% chance after the elation of Ralph's first W in 3 years they made a second demon baby.
> 
> I realized watching the stream that the only thing they actually have in common is how much they hate me.


You've bonded them. You and the forum are the glue holding it all together


----------



## Jew Lover 1488 (Aug 2, 2021)

May is gonna get  _*BLACKED*_


----------



## Null (Aug 2, 2021)

Balloon Smooth said:


> You've bonded them. You and the forum are the glue holding it all together


I'm basically Cupid


----------



## Disheveled Human (Aug 2, 2021)

Ralph will psychologically abuse her with threats of taking her to the glue factory when they are on the outs.


----------



## Sarah Connor (Aug 2, 2021)

Didn't know Gunt was into JRHNBR but here we are


----------



## Honored guest (Aug 2, 2021)

Null said:


> There is a 100% chance after the elation of Ralph's first W in 3 years they made a second demon baby.
> 
> I realized watching the stream that the only thing they actually have in common is how much they hate me.


Have you ever interacted with the horse faced tranny, or is this a similar situation with Gator where she only hates you because the Gunt hates you?


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Aug 2, 2021)

If Ralph knocks up Pantsu I will concede that men can become pregnant.


----------



## Dick Molesterson (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## GayestFurryTrash (Aug 2, 2021)

Gator is already carrying the child, May is excited at the chance to groom two children into her perfect sex toys. Ralph is busy screaming about Joshua Moon and corn on his stream to 300 people, basking in the glory of having filmed Chris Chan's arrest. Possibly the last thing of any real note he will do.


----------



## Ratling (Aug 3, 2021)

they will raise this child like A demon terminator to shut down kiwi farms and spite Josh.


----------



## Paddy O' Furniture (Aug 3, 2021)

I would strongly wager that the only reason he bought that ebay ring is because there's already one in there.

One he can control, and one she can diddle.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Aug 3, 2021)

Paddy O' Furniture said:


> One he can control, and one she can diddle.


_One Child to lure them all, One Child to find them, One Child to bring them all and in the diddling bind them._


----------



## Jack Awful (Aug 18, 2021)

Null said:


> There is a 100% chance after the elation of Ralph's first W in 3 years they made a second demon baby.
> 
> I realized watching the stream that the only thing they actually have in common is how much they hate me.


Called it


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 18, 2021)

The Fan Forum gave birth to two demonic spawns in the span of less than a year, what else, besides puppies, are on the table at this point?

The future is horrifying.


----------



## FM Bradley (Aug 18, 2021)

Hey Gunt, next time you think of cumming in a woman without protection, imagine your load is a milkshake and slurp it back out afterwards, okay?


----------



## Punished 🌍 (Aug 18, 2021)

Probably in next 2-3 years he'll be paying child support to both Faith and Pantsu because no way is Pantsu is going to be okay with Ralph doing Killstream while his making pennies while she has to work a real job and take care of baby and drunken Ralph.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Aug 18, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> If Ralph knocks up Pantsu I will concede that men can become pregnant.


...fuck


----------

